# WHAT HAPPENED????!!!!!



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems like now all the squirrel and rabbit hunters on this site are using pellet guns?

Seriously,are u guys like afraid to hurt your little shoulders or ears?

Use a real gun!

A pellet gun is in humane, and people put to much confidence in them.

This is not a proper hunting tool!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

please PLEASE don't tell me you are another one of those people....

If you would crawl out from under your rock and do a google search.. you will find that many of the air rifles are able to take prey much larger than just a rabbit.

Look over at most of the world..... we are one of the few countries that the citizens are able to purchase a fire arm fairly easily. Heck air rifles have been used since the days of Lewis and Clarck....


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Joe A V said:


> It seems like now all the squirrel and rabbit hunters on this site are using pellet guns?
> 
> Seriously,are u guys like afraid to hurt your little shoulders or ears?
> 
> ...


i disagree. pellet guns are safer when hunting squirrels or ***** or anytime you are shooting up into a tree. any gun can be inhumane if it is used wrong.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

Im sorry if i worded it wrong and i understand the power of the high powered air rifles.

I should have been more specific because im talking about the crossmans and daisys purchased for under a hundred dollars at walmart and used to take game.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

well i have a .25 airarms s410 pcp air rifle 50+ ft/ibs insanely lethal on hogs and small game.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Joe A V said:


> Im sorry if i worded it wrong and i understand the power of the high powered air rifles.
> 
> I should have been more specific because im talking about the crossmans and daisys purchased for under a hundred dollars at walmart and used to take game.


it's not the cost of the gun that matters, it's all in the way you use it. i have a daisy under $100, 750 fps, and it works really well. i just don't take super long shots. i like it because it is incredibly safe.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been hunting all my life. I've used 22s and 12 gauge shotguns for rabbits. I just bought a Gamo Hunter Extreme. It is deadly. It is very accurate and very powerful. I have notice two of the rabbits I've shot with the pellet rifle had shot in them. Of the 13 rabbits I've shot with the pellet rifle only one got away. I big game hunt with a 300 Win Mag. I use 12 high brass #4 for upland birds and 3 in steel #2 for migratory birds. Hurting my shoulder is not a concern. I'm 6'8" and 280lbs. Not much hurts my shoulder. I was bored with using a shotgun for rabbits. Point and shoot. It's a little more challenging and I have found it a lot more fun. Most of these rifles will kill a rabbit or squirrel. I would never put someone down for hunting with any type of rifle as long as it was powerful enough. A lot of these rifles are. You can get a pellet rifle at Wal-Mart that shoots 1000fps for under $100.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon lets face it boys and girls their is only one reason anyone uses a pellet gun for hunting and that reason is Mommy and Daddy won't let ya have a real gun :lol: . Yes if you fork out good money you can take squirrels at short range with a high speed pellet gun, but most folks have those 50 dollar crossman and daisy guns!!
Bgunit68 recoil can hurt you no matter what your size is, take the recoil pad off your 300 win if you dont belive me. However now that you mention your size 6"8 , picturing you with a pellet gun is kind of funny :lol: Hey Im only 5'9 200 lbs its not evryday I can take shots at a big guy and get away with it  :beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

can't we all just get along... don't you all realize this is one of them "opinion" things.. it is no different then the best NFL team, or the best NASCAR driver, or best vehicle on the market... Ford and General Motors have been around for 100 years and that argument is still not resolved.. how many years are we going to argue this one...
if you don't like the use of certain guns for different game, then don't use that gun to hunt that game...

We can't agree to make an agreement for the simple fact that we can't agree with ourselves... *if someone tries using this line, i will shoot you with a pellet gun*... ok so maybe not...

and just for the sake of people slamming what i have just stated in this post, i do NOT use a pellet gun, i use a Ruger 10-22... i just think it's a personal choice of what weapon we use, back in the day they threw rocks at them to kill them, if someone wants to do that, let them do that...


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

Im very sorry if i caused confrontation between fellow hunters.

its just two of my friends use pellet guns to hunt.

one is afraid to shoot his shotgun because he is afraid of recoil.

the shoots animals and wounds them and lets them run off :******:

I just assumed you guys who use these pellet guns were the same but i should have known better.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

The pellet rifle is bigger than my 300 win. It's about 10 lbs and takes 58 lbs of force to cock it. It's a $500 rifle. It shoots 1200 fps with lead and 1600 fps with the Gamo PBA. Don't get me wrong I feel the recoil it doesn't bother me. The 300 win is a semi with a BOSS on the barrel. My last rifle though was Remington Bolt 300 Win Mag with no recoil pad. @ Weekend ago we shot 63 crows. I went through 5 boxes of #4 high brass. I seriously don't remember any discomfort at all (except in my wallet). But another nice thing about that pellet rifle. We use it to dispatch wounded crows. A lot cheaper than another shot shell.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Check out the top video on this link.

http://www.gamousa.com/Catalog.aspx?Action=Videos


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

Joe A V said:


> Im very sorry if i caused confrontation between fellow hunters.
> 
> its just two of my friends use pellet guns to hunt.
> 
> ...


yes i know what you mean about not getting a clean kill... but that in my opinion is not the weapons fault, it has more to do with the abilities of the person pulling the trigger... i have shot and killed a coyote with my 22, am i saying it is ok for anyone with a 22 to go out yote hunting with a 22, absolutely not... i was confident in my shot and shot placement, so i took the shot and dropped the coyote in one shot... the same goes for hunting with pellet guns... take your friends out shooting sometime and just shoot some paper, see if they hit the target perfect, if they are off by 1 inch that is the problem, not the gun...

i am sorry if i made my posts sound harsh, they were not intended that way... this is just a subject that gets driven like a tire on this thread and tires get old after time, if you understand what i mean...


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

ay tee- I know what you mean and my one friend got up one morning after a camp out before everyone else. he grabbed his pellet gun and found a beautiful white-faced groundhog and shot it repeatably in the face while it was cornered in a hole. He claimed to have killed it but it went down its hole.
About 8 hours later i spotted the groundhog about 60 yards from the original location and put it down with one shot from my 22.
His actions and the what his claims were pretty much gave me a first impression on pellet gun hunters, but the topics goes further then one persons actions.


----------



## dustin flewelling (Feb 6, 2008)

now children, a pellet gun can be quite deadly when used right, quite easily i must say, it also depends on what pellet u use....i personally recommend break action pellet guns because personally i think pneumatic or pump air rifles cant kill anything worth a damn. i know this from experience.....i once loaded 15 flat tip shots into a rabbit with a daisy powerline 880 or something like that...point being....the rabbit bled to death....it was quite messy. the pellets made splatmarks against the wall i shot it against it was a messy and sad sight. uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

dustin flewelling said:


> now children, a pellet gun can be quite deadly when used right, quite easily i must say, it also depends on what pellet u use....i personally recommend break action pellet guns because personally i think pneumatic or pump air rifles cant kill anything worth a damn. i know this from experience.....i once loaded 15 flat tip shots into a rabbit with a daisy powerline 880 or something like that...point being....the rabbit bled to death....it was quite messy. the pellets made splatmarks against the wall i shot it against it was a messy and sad sight. uke: :eyeroll:


Well, come on! How about using points or predator pellets? Jeeze, you use flats for birds, and sharp for game.


----------



## gatermaster (May 29, 2009)

Bore.224 said:


> Cmon lets face it boys and girls their is only one reason anyone uses a pellet gun for hunting and that reason is Mommy and Daddy won't let ya have a real gun :lol: . Yes if you fork out good money you can take squirrels at short range with a high speed pellet gun, but most folks have those 50 dollar crossman and daisy guns!!
> Bgunit68 recoil can hurt you no matter what your size is, take the recoil pad off your 300 win if you dont belive me. However now that you mention your size 6"8 , picturing you with a pellet gun is kind of funny :lol: Hey Im only 5'9 200 lbs its not evryday I can take shots at a big guy and get away with it  :beer:


ill see wat i can do aboght proving im alowed to have guns and i just spent 200$ on an air rifle so your theory is of some ppl like me love a chalenge any one can take say a 17 hmr and kill squirrels up to 200 yrds but try geting close enuff to kill something with a pellet rifle


----------



## Yankeebillie (Jul 26, 2009)

It's not what you hunt with its how you hunt with it there are so many people who go out with out the slightest idea of the potential of their equipment. Years ago when I helped a freind of mine with his gun shop, so many people came the evening before to buy shells even guns to hunt the next day with. Yes some of them even killed game with them but it was the people that started months before that did not have sob stories and excuses why they had no sucess


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

hey its like your asking why some of us use bows and bowhunt? 22, or a 12 gauge kicks and its fun but easy. sitting up in a stand with a bow you can't shoot a deer at 300 yards with a 243 ballistic can u? NO!! 
people use pellet guns for the same reason its fun and more challenging.. so don't try and be big just cas you think people r panzys for shooting pellet guns.. try sitting in a tree stand for 5 hours and tell me shooting big guns is more fun. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

